# Jamis Satellite vs. Bianchi Imola



## krislupi66 (May 31, 2009)

I'm looking to get off the single speed and start doing some distance. I'm pretty new to all of this and have been looking at the Jamis satellite and the Bianchi Imola. 
Feed back please?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krislupi66 said:


> I'm looking to get off the single speed and start doing some distance. I'm pretty new to all of this and have been looking at the Jamis satellite and the Bianchi Imola.
> Feed back please?


In their respective price ranges, they're both very nice bikes. But the Jamis at $950 MSRP is at a slight disadvantage over the Bianchi at $1,300. The Brava is actually closer to the Satellite in price, thus a fairer comparison.

That said, given these choices I'd go with the Imola, but (like we always say here) _only if it fits_. So I'd suggest visiting the LBS's that carry both, get set up/ fitted on them and head out for test rides. If possible, spend some time on roads that resemble where you'll be riding and spend some time putting both through their paces. It's the best way to determine which fits, rides and handles the way you like.


----------



## krislupi66 (May 31, 2009)

I went to the LBS today to test them out. I'm still getting used to gears and stuff so riding either one is some getting used too. The first bike that I looked at was the Jamis Imola but it was a little bit more than what I wanted to budget. 
Maybe it isn't the fairest in comparison because the satellite is entry while the Imola is a step up. I figured that with Bianchi you are also paying for the name . I was curious about the components if they are pretty equal in quality. I've been trying to compare but really don't know specifically what to look for. I


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krislupi66 said:


> I went to the LBS today to test them out. I'm still getting used to gears and stuff so riding either one is some getting used too. The first bike that I looked at was the Jamis Imola but it was a little bit more than what I wanted to budget.
> Maybe it isn't the fairest in comparison because the satellite is entry while the Imola is a step up. I figured that with Bianchi you are also paying for the name . *I was curious about the components if they are pretty equal in quality. I've been trying to compare but really don't know specifically what to look for.*


Generally speaking, the components are fairly evenly matched, but the one advantage the Imola has is that it's equipped with Tiagra shifters. During your test rides, you may have noticed that the Sora shifters on the Jamis utilize a thumb shifter to shift to a smaller cog in back and the inner ring in front. Ergonomically it's an ok setup IF you like to keep your hands on the hoods, but if you ever move to the drops, it's a pain to shift. 

Conversely, the Tiagra's are similar in operation to Shimano's higher level groups in that they use an inner/ outer lever to up/ downshift. It can easily be accomplished from the hoods or drops. This (IMO) is a difference in componentry when comparing a $950 bike to a $1,300 bike, thus my earlier comment about an unfair comparison between the Satellite and Imola.

EDIT: Interesting, the Imola uses Reynolds 631 tubing and has a CF fork with alu steerer, while the Satellite uses Reynolds 520 tubing and has a full CF fork. Bottom line IMO is that the quality of the framesets is _very_ close. Geometry would probably have more of an effect on the ride.


----------



## krislupi66 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for bringing up the thumb shifters. When I did my test ride I didn't use the drops (I'm used to bullhorns) so I didn't even think about that. By the end of the summer I would like to accomplish 50 mile rides and I think that is when I'll be using drops more.
I guess I'll be hitting up the bike shop again in morning and going out for a few more spins.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krislupi66 said:


> Thanks for bringing up the thumb shifters. When I did my test ride I didn't use the drops (I'm used to bullhorns) so I didn't even think about that. By the end of the summer I would like to accomplish 50 mile rides and I think that is when I'll be using drops more.
> I guess I'll be hitting up the bike shop again in morning and going out for a few more spins.


Sounds like a good plan. BTW, IMO the shifters are going to be more important to you day to day than any of the frameset differences. I just made mention of the tubing because I noticed it.


----------

